# Ramdev Deean Yabhlleeahn. Nonsense Of Ramdev PUNJABI



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 11, 2014)

*ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ ਦੀ ਸੋਚ*

  ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ ਆਪਣੀਆਂ ਕਿਤਾਬਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਹੁਤ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਅਜਿਹੀਆਂ ਗੱਲਾਂ ਲਿਖਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ  ਬਾਰੇ ਸਾਡੇ ਬਹੁਤ ਸਾਰੇ ਕਿੰਤੂ, ਪ੍ਰੰਤੂ ਹਨ। ਇਸ ਚੈਪਟਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਮੈਂ ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ  ਵੱਲੋਂ ਆਪਣੀ ਕਿਤਾਬ ‘‘ਯੋਗ ਸਾਧਨਾ ਅਤੇ ਯੋਗ ਚਕਿਤਸਾ ਰਹੱਸ’’ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਿਖੇ ਕੁਝ ਨੁਕਤਿਆਂ  ਬਾਰੇ ਵਿਗਿਆਨਕ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਪੇਸ਼ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹਾਂ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਭਗਵਾਨ ਨੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ  ਸ਼ਾਕਾਹਾਰੀ ਬਣਾਇਆ ਹੈ, ਜਦੋਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਰੋਟੀ ਖਾ ਕੇ ਜਿੰਦਾ ਰਹਿ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਜੀਵ  ਦੀ ਹੱਤਿਆ ਕਰਕੇ ਉਸਦੀ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਕਰਕੇ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਜਿਉਣ ਦੀ ਕੀ ਲੋੜ ਹੈ। ਇਸ  ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਜਿਉਣ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਤਾਂ ਮਰ ਜਾਣਾ ਚੰਗਾ ਹੈ। ਮਾਸ ਖਾਣ ਨਾਲ ਦਿਆ, ਕਰੂਣਾ, ਸਹਾਨਭੂਤੀ,  ਪ੍ਰੇਮ, ਆਪਣਾਪਣ ਅਤੇ ਸ਼ਰਧਾ ਭਗਤੀ ਆਦਿ ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਗੁਣਾ ਦਾ ਅੰਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।  ਮਾਸਾਹਾਰੀ ਦਾ ਪੇਟ ਇੱਕ ਮੁਰਦਾਘਾਟ ਦੀ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।
 ਯੋਗ ਸਾਧਨਾ ਸਫ਼ਾ 5
 ਸਮੁੱਚੀ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਬਹੁਸੰਮਤੀ ਲੋਕ ਅਜਿਹੇ ਹਨ  ਜਿਹੜੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਖਾਣੇ ਵਿਚ ਮਾਸ ਦੀ ਵਰਤੋਂ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਪ੍ਰਾਚੀਨ ਵੈਦਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਗਊ ਮਾਸ ਦੀ  ਵਰਤੋਂ ਤੇ ਕੋਈ ਪਾਬੰਦੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ। ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਵੈਦਾਂ ਦਾ ਸਮਰੱਥਕ ਦਰਸਾਉਣ ਵਾਲਾ  ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ ਮਾਸਾਹਾਰੀ ਖਾਣਿਆਂ ਦਾ ਐਨਾ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਕਿਉ ਹੈ? ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਹੁਤ ਸਾਰੇ  ਲੋਕ ਅਜਿਹੇ ਹਨ ਜਿਹੜੇ ਸਮੁੰਦਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਿਨਾਰਿਆਂ ਤੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਅਜਿਹੇ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦਾ  ਮੱਛੀ ਤੋਂ ਬਗ਼ੈਰ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰਾ ਅਸੰਭਵ ਹੈ। ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਜਿਹੜੇ ਮਾਨਵੀ ਗੁਣਾ ਦਿਆ, ਪ੍ਰੇਮ,  ਸਹਾਨਭੂਤੀ ਅਤੇ ਆਪਣੇਪਣ ਦਾ ਸੰਬੰਧ ਸ਼ਾਕਾਹਾਰ ਨਾਲ ਜੋੜਨ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਉਹ ਬਿਲਕੁੱਲ  ਹੀ ਬੇਬੁਨਿਆਦ ਹੈ। ਜੇ ਅੱਜ ਦੇ ਅੰਕੜੇ ਦੇਖੇ ਜਾਣ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਭਲੀਭਾਂਤ ਹੀ ਸਪਸ਼ਟ ਹੋ  ਜਾਵੇਗੀ ਕਿ ਸ਼ਾਕਾਹਾਰੀ ਭੋਜਨ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਬਹੁਸੰਮਤੀ ਵਾਲੇ ਦੇਸ਼ ਭਾਰਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਸਭ  ਤੋਂ ਵੱਧ ਕਤਲ, ਦੰਗੇ ਤੇ ਫ਼ਸਾਦ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਫਿਰ ਸ਼ਾਕਾਹਾਰ ਹੋਣ ਨਾਲ ਬੰਦਾ ਦਿਆਵਾਨ  ਕਿਵੇਂ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹਰਿਦੁਆਰ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਸਥਾਨ ਹੈ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਸ਼ਾਕਾਹਾਰੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਸ਼ਤ  ਸ਼ਾਇਦ ਭਾਰਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਧ ਹੋਵੇ ਕੀ ਉੱਥੇ ਸਭ ਸੁੱਖ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਹੈ?
 ਰਹੀ ਗੱਲ ਮਾਸਾਹਾਰੀ ਦੇ ਪੇਟ ਦੀ ਮੁਰਦਾਘਾਟ  ਹੋਣ ਬਾਰੇ। ਕੋਈ ਵੀ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਜਿਸਦੇ ਪੇਟ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਰਬਾਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ  ਵਿੱਚ ਜੀਵਤ ਤੇ ਮਿ੍ਰਤਕ ਜੀਵਾਣੂ ਨਾ ਹੋਣ। ਫਿਰ ਮਾਸਾਹਾਰੀ ਦਾ ਪੇਟ ਹੀ ਮੁਰਦਾਘਾਟ  ਕਿਵੇਂ ਹੋਇਆ। ਭਾਰਤ ਦੀ 40% ਆਬਾਦੀ ਗ਼ਰੀਬੀ ਰੇਖਾ ਤੋਂ ਥੱਲੇ ਹੈ। ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਗ਼ਰੀਬ ਲੋਕਾਂ  ਲਈ ਸੁਆਲ ਮਾਸਾਹਾਰੀ ਜਾਂ ਸ਼ਾਕਾਹਾਰੀ ਹੋਣ ਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਗੋਂ ਢਿੱਡ ਭਰਨ ਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕਈ ਵਾਰ  ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦਾ ਸ਼ਿਕਾਰ ਕਰਕੇ ਹੀ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰਾ ਕਰਨਾ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਜਦੋਂ ਬੰਦੇ ਨੂੰ ਕਰੋਧ ਆਉਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਦੰਦ ਪੀਸਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਲਈ ਕ੍ਰੋਧ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਣ ਦਾ ਸਥਾਨ ਦੰਦ ਹਨ।
 ਯੋਗ ਸਾਧਨਾ ਸਫ਼ਾ 5
 ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਗੱਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਭੋਰਾ ਭਰ ਵੀ ਸਚਾਈ ਨਜ਼ਰ  ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਦੀ ਕਿ ਕੋ੍ਰਧ ਦੰਦਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਵਾਲ, ਨੁੰਹ ਤੇ ਦੰਦ ਤਾਂ ਸਰੀਰ  ਦਾ ਨਿਰਜੀਵ ਭਾਗ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਿਸੇ ਕਿਸਮ ਦੀ ਚੇਤਨਾ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਣ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ  ਕਰਨਾ ਸਮਝਦਾਰੀ ਨਹੀਂ। ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੋਚਣ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਕਿਰਿਆ ਸਾਡੇ ਦਿਮਾਗ਼ ਦੇ ਸੈੱਲਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ  ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਬਾਕੀ ਸਾਰੇ ਅੰਗ ਦਿਮਾਗ਼ ਜਾਂ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਦੀ ਪਾਲਣਾ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਗਰਮ ਪਾਣੀ ਨਾਲ ਇਸਨਾਨ ਕਰਨ  ਨਾਲ ਬੁੱਧੀ ਤੇਜ਼ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਅਤੇ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਵੀ ਕਮਜ਼ੋਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਵਾਲ ਵੀ ਛੇਤੀ ਸਫ਼ੈਦ  ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ? ਯੋਗ ਸਾਧਨਾ ਸਫ਼ਾ 7
 ਨਹਾਉਣ ਸਮੇਂ ਪਾਣੀ ਠੰਡਾ ਹੋਵੇ ਜਾਂ ਗਰਮ ਇਹ  ਸਾਰੇ ਵਿਅਕਤੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਨਿੱਜੀ ਚੋਣ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇੱਕ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਸਾਰਾ ਦਿਨ ਖੇਤਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ  ਮਜ਼ਦੂਰੀ ਕਰਕੇ ਆਉਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਘਰ ਆ ਕੇ ਉਹ ਗਰਮ ਪਾਣੀ ਨਾਲ ਨਹਾ ਕੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਤਾਜ਼ਾ  ਮਹਿਸੂਸ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕੀ ਉਹ ਗ਼ਲਤ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ? ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਹੁਤ ਸਾਰੇ ਸਥਾਨ ਅਜਿਹੇ  ਹਨ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਸਰਦੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਤਾਪਮਾਨ ਸਿਫ਼ਰ ਤੋਂ ਹੇਠਾਂ ਚਲਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਅਜਿਹੇ ਸਥਾਨਾਂ ਤੇ  ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਸਿੱਖਿਆ ਦੇਣੀ ਕਿ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਠੰਡੇ ਪਾਣੀ ਨਾਲ ਨਹਾਇਆ ਕਰੋ ਇਹ  ਹਾਸੋਹੀਣੀ ਗੱਲ ਹੀ ਹੋਵੇਗੀ। ਜੇ ਠੰਡੇ ਪਾਣੀ ਨਾਲ ਨਹਾਉਣ ਨਾਲ ਬੁੱਧੀ ਤੇਜ਼ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ  ਤਾਂ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਧ ਨੋਬਲ ਪ੍ਰਾਈਜ਼ ਭਾਰਤੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਖ਼ਾਸ ਕਰਕੇ ਹਰਿਦੁਆਰ ਦੇ ਵਸਨੀਕਾਂ ਨੂੰ  ਹੀ ਮਿਲਦੇ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਠੰਡੇ ਪਾਣੀ ਨਾਲ ਨਹਾਉਣ ਵਾਲਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਸ਼ਤਾ ਵਧੇਰੇ ਹੈ।
 ਭਾਰਤ ਦੇ ਪਿੰਡਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਵਧੇਰੇ ਲੋਕਾਂ  ਕੋਲ ਨਹਾਉਣ ਲਈ ਗਰਮ ਪਾਣੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦੀ ਨਿਗ੍ਹਾ ਜੇ ਟੈਸਟ ਕਰਵਾ  ਕੇ ਵੇਖੀ ਜਾਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਘੱਟ ਹੋਵੇਗੀ। ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਵਿਚਾਰਿਆਂ ਕੋਲ ਤਾਂ ਐਨਕਾਂ  ਲਗਵਾਉਣ ਦੀ ਸਮਰੱਥਾ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ।
 ਠੰਡੇ ਪਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਇਸਤੇਮਾਲ ਨਾਲ ਵਾਲ ਕਿਵੇਂ  ਸਫ਼ੈਦ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੇ? ਸ਼ਾਇਦ ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਇਸ ਬਾਰੇ ਕੋਈ ਵਧੀਆ ਦਲੀਲ ਪੇਸ਼ ਕਰ ਸਕਣ ਤਾਂ  ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੀ ਇਸ ਗੱਲ ਨੂੰ ਸਵੀਕਾਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਇਤਰਾਜ਼ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ। ਜੇ ਠੰਡ  ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਵਾਲ ਕਾਲੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਤਾਂ ਐਂਟਰਾਟਿਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਵਸਨੀਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਵਾਲ ਕਦੇ ਵੀ  ਸਫ਼ੈਦ ਨਾ ਹੁੰਦੇ। ਜੇ ਗਰਮੀ ਨਾਲ ਵਾਲ ਸਫੈਦ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਤਾਂ ਅਫਰੀਕਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਵਾਲ ਕਦੇ ਵੀ  ਕਾਲੇ ਨਾ ਹੁੰਦੇ। ਮੈਂ ਸਮਝਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਵਾਲਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਫੈਦ ਹੋਣ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਿਸੇ ਰਸ  ਦੀ ਘਾਟ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਆਮ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਬੁਢਾਪੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਣਾ ਘੱਟ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਈਸਾਈ, ਮੁਸਲਮ, ਜੈਨ ਤੇ  ਬੁੱਧ ਧਰਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਹ ਸਮੱਗਰੀ, ਵਿਆਪਕਤਾ ਤੇ ਪਰਪੱਕਤਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਿਸ ਲਈ ਮਾਨਵ ਜਾਤੀ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ  ਨੂੰ ਅਪਣਾ ਸਕੇ। ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਸਭ ਦੀਆਂ ਆਪਣੀਆਂ-ਆਪਣੀਆਂ ਸੀਮਾਵਾਂ ਨੇ। ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਧਰਮਾਂ ਨੂੰ  ਫੈਲਾਉਣ ਲਈ ਇੱਥੇ ਖ਼ੂਨੀ ਸੰਘਰਸ਼ ਹੋਏ ਨੇ ਪ੍ਰੰਤੂ ਸਿੱਟੇ ਕੋਈ ਵੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਨਿਕਲੇ।
 ਦੁਨੀਆਂ  ਵਿੱਚ ਦੋ ਤਿਹਾਈ ਜੰਗਾਂ ਧਰਮ ਦੇ ਨਾਂ ਤੇ ਹੀ ਲੜੀਆਂ ਗਈਆਂ ਤੇ ਅਰਬਾਂ ਲੋਕ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ  ਜੰਗਾਂ ਦੀ ਭੇਂਟ ਚਾੜ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਗਏ ਹਨ। ਭਾਰਤ ਵਿੱਚ 1947 ਦੇ ਦੰਗਿਆਂ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਪੰਜਾਬ ਤੇ  ਬੰਗਾਲ ਦੇ ਦਸ ਲੱਖ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਵੱਢ ਟੁੱਕ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਗਏ ਸਨ।
 1984 ਵਿੱਚ ਭਾਰਤ ਦੀ ਸਾਬਕਾ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ਮੰਤਰੀ  ਇੰਦਰਾ ਗਾਂਧੀ ਦੇ ਕਤਲ ਉਪਰੰਤ ਤਿੰਨ ਹਜ਼ਾਰ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਗਲਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਟਾਇਰ ਪਾਕੇ ਫੂਕ ਦਿੱਤੇ  ਗਏ ਸਨ। ਅਹਿਮਦਾਬਾਦ, ਗੁਜਰਾਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਧਰਮ ‘ਆਦਮ ਬੋ-ਆਦਮ ਬੋ’ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੀ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਅੱਜ  ਅਗਸਤ ਦੋ ਹਜ਼ਾਰ ਅੱਠ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਹ ਦੈਂਤ ਜੰਮੂ ਤੇ ਸ੍ਰ੍ਰੀਨਗਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਬੜਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ਜਿੱਥੇ  ਆਏ ਦਿਨ ਲਾਸ਼ਾਂ ਦੇ ਢੇਰ ਲੱਗ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਕੀ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਧਰਮ ਜਿਸਦਾ ਬਾਬੇ ਨੇ ਕੋਈ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ  ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤਾ ਕੀ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਗੱਲਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਉੱਪਰ ਹੈ? ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਾਬਾ ਬਾਕੀ ਧਰਮਾਂ ਦੇ  ਨਾਂਹਪੱਖੀ ਰੋਲ ਦਾ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਕਰਕੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਧਰਮ ਬਾਰੇ ਚੁੱਪ ਹੀ ਵੱਟ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਦੀ  ਕੁੱਲ ਆਬਾਦੀ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦਾ ਵਿਸ਼ਵਾਸ ਈਸਾਈ ਧਰਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ। ਮੁਸਲਮ ਧਰਮ ਵਾਲੇ  ਵੀ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਧਰਮ ਤੋਂ ਘੱਟ ਸੰਮਤੀ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ। ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਾਬਾ ਅੰਤਰਰਾਸ਼ਟਰੀ ਸੋਚ ਦਾ  ਮਾਲਕ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਬੰਦਾ ਈਸਾਈ ਧਰਮ ਜਾਂ ਇਸਲਾਮ ਧਰਮ ਨੂੰ ਅਪਣਾ ਲਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਰਾਸ਼ਟਰੀ ਏਕਤਾ ਅਤੇ ਅਖੰਡਤਾ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਸ਼ਨ ਚਿੰਨ੍ਹ ਲੱਗ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।
 ਇੱਥੇ  ਬਾਬਾ ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਭਾਰਤ ਦੇ ਸੰਦਰਭ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਇੱਥੇ ਬਾਬਾ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਧਰਮ  ਨੂੰ ਛੱਡ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਅਸਲੀਅਤ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜਦੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਵੀ ਬੰਦਾ ਕਿਸੇ ਵੀ ਧਰਮ ਨੂੰ ਅਪਣਾ  ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਉਸਦੀ ਸੋਚ ਨਿਰਪੱਖ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ। ਹਿੰਦੂ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਤੇ  ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ ਤੇ ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਸਿੱਖ ਹੀ ਚੰਗੇ ਲੱਗਣ ਲੱਗ  ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇਹੀ ਗੱਲ ਹੁਕਮਰਾਨਾਂ ਤੇ ਜਾ ਢੁਕਦੀ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਫ਼ੈਸਲੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਧਰਮਾਂ  ਵਾਲਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਹੱਕ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਰਨ ਲੱਗ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਉਦਾਹਰਣ ਸਪੱਸ਼ਟ ਹੈ ਪੰਜਾਬ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਕਾਲੀ  ਸਿਆਸਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਹਨ। ਉਹ ਸਿੱਖ ਪੱਖੀ ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਅਦਾਰਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਮੱਦਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਕਦੇ ਕਿਸੇ  ਲੀਡਰ ਨੇ ਤਰਕਸ਼ੀਲਾਂ ਦੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਜਥੇਬੰਦੀ ਦੀ ਕੋਈ ਮੱਦਦ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤੀ। ਕਿਸੇ ਵੀ ਧਰਮ ਦੇ  ਪੈਰੋਕਾਰ ਨਿਰਪੱਖ ਜਾਂ ਦੇਸ਼ ਭਗਤ ਹੋ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦੇ। ਇਸ ਲਈ ਧਰਮ ਦੇ ਪੱਖੀ ਹੋਣ ਦਾ  ਮਤਲਬ ਭਾਰਤੀ ਸੰਵਿਧਾਨ ਦੇ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਹੋਣਾ ਹੈ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਕਾਮਵਾਸ਼ਨਾ ਨੂੰ ਉਤੇਜਿਤ ਕਰਨ  ਵਾਲੇ ਖਾਣੇ, ਤਸਵੀਰਾਂ, ਗਾਣਿਆਂ ਦਾ ਤਿਆਗ ਕਰਕੇ ਵੀਰਜ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕਰਨਾ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਚਾਰਿਆ  ਅਖਵਾਉਦਾ ਹੈ। ਬ੍ਰਹਮਚਾਰੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਗੱਲਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਬਚਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ।
 ਸਰੀਰ  ਵਿੱਚ ਬਹੁਤ ਸਾਰੇ ਅੰਗ ਅਜਿਹੇ ਹਨ ਜਿਹੜੇ ਰਸ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਵੀਰਜ ਵੀ ਅਜਿਹਾ  ਹੀ ਇੱਕ ਰਸ ਹੈ ਜਿਹੜਾ ਸੰਤਾਨ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਲਈ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਰਸ ਦਾ ਜਿੰਨਾ ਅਸੀਂ ਉਪਯੋਗ  ਕਰਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਦੀ ਕਮੀ ਪੂਰੀ ਕਰ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮੈਨੂੰ ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਇਹ  ਗੱਲ ਸਮਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਵੀਰਜ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਲਈ ਕਿਉ ਕਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸ਼ਾਇਦ ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ  ਇਹ ਭਰਮ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਵੀਰਜ ਸਰੀਰਕ ਤਾਕਤ ਦਾ ਮੁੱਖ ਸੋਮਾ ਹੈ। ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਨਹੀਂ। ਜਦੋਂ  ਪੁਰਸ਼ ਜਾਂ ਇਸਤਰੀ ਜਵਾਨੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਪੈਰ ਧਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੰਤਾਨ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਕਰਨ  ਵਾਲੇ ਰਸ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਣੇ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਨਿਕਾਸ ਦਾ ਕਿਸੇ ਕਿਸਮ ਦੀ  ਸਰੀਰਕ ਕਮਜ਼ੋਰੀ ਨਾਲ ਕੋਈ ਸਬੰਧ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ। ਜਦੋਂ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਸ ਰਸ ਦੀ ਘਾਟ ਹੁੰਦੀ  ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਸਰੀਰਕ ਗੰ੍ਰਥੀਆਂ ਇਸ ਦੀ ਪੈਦਾਇਸ਼ ਨੂੰ ਵਧਾ ਦਿੰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਚੰਗੀ ਸਿਹਤ ਵਾਲੇ  ਆਦਮੀਆਂ, ਇਸਤਰੀਆਂ ਲਈ ਕਾਮ ਸੰਤਾਨ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਤੋਂ ਇਲਾਵਾ ਇੱਕ ਹਲਕੀ ਕਸਰਤ ਵੀ ਹੈ। ਬਾਬਾ  ਬਾਕੀ ਕਸਰਤਾਂ ਤੇ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਦਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਇਸ ਕਸਰਤ ਤੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਹੇਜ਼ ਰਖਵਾਉਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮੈਨੂੰ  ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਦਰੁਸਤ ਨਹੀਂ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਭਗਵਤੀ ਅਤੇ ਗੰਗਾ ਦੇ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਜਲ ਨਾਲ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਸ਼ੁੱਧੀ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ। ਯੋਗ ਸਾਧਨਾ ਸਫ਼ਾ 13
 ਗੰਗਾ ਦੇ ਕਿਨਾਰੇ ਤੇ ਹਜ਼ਾਰਾਂ ਸ਼ਹਿਰ ਤੇ ਪਿੰਡ  ਵਸੇ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ। ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਬਹੁਤ ਵਸਨੀਕਾਂ ਤੇ ਪਸ਼ੂਆਂ ਦਾ ਮਲ ਤਿਆਗ ਗੰਗਾ ਦੇ ਪਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ  ਜਾ ਰਲਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗੰਗੋਤਰੀ ਜਮਨੋਤਰੀ ਦੀ ਯਾਤਰਾ ਸਮੇਂ ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣੀਆਂ ਅੱਖਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਉੱਤਰ  ਕਾਸ਼ੀ ਸ਼ਹਿਰ ਦਾ ਸੈਂਕੜੇ ਟਨ ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਮਲ ਤਿਆਗ ਗੰਗਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਤੈਰਦਾ ਵੇਖਿਆ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਲਈ  ਮੈਂ ਦਾਅਵੇ ਨਾਲ ਕਹਿ ਸਕਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਗੰਗਾ ਜਲ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਹੋ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ। ਭਾਰਤ ਦੀਆਂ  ਦਸ ਪ੍ਰਯੋਗਸ਼ਾਲਾਵਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੰਗਾ ਜਲ ਦੀ ਇੱਕ-ਇੱਕ ਸ਼ੀਸ਼ੀ ਭੇਜ ਕੇ ਇਸ ਗੱਲ ਦੀ ਪਰਖ ਕਰਵਾਈ  ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ। ਬਹੁਤ ਸਾਰੇ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਇਹ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਗੰਗਾ ਜਲ ਦੇ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਹੋਣ ਕਾਰਨ  ਇਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਾਲੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਬਣਦੇ। ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੰਗਾ ਜਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਲਮੂਤਰ ਆਦਿ ਹੋਣ ਕਾਰਨ ਇਸ  ਨੂੰ ਖਾਣ ਲਈ ਬੈਕਟੀਰੀਆ ਫਾਸ ਨਾ ਦਾ ਬੈਕਟੀਰੀਆ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜੋ ਜਾਲੇ ਪੈਦਾ  ਹੋਣ ਨਹੀਂ ਦਿੰਦਾ।
 ਸੋ ਗੰਗਾ ਜਲ ਨਾਲ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀ ਸ਼ੁੱਧੀ ਹੋਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਗੱਲ ਅੰਧ ਵਿਸ਼ਵਾਸ ਤੋਂ ਵਧੇਰੇ ਕੁਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਪੂਰਨ ਸੱਤਿਆ ਚਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਮੂੰਹੋਂ ਕਹਿ ਦਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਪੂਰਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਇੱਕ ਵੀ ਪੁਰਸ਼ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ  ਕਿਧਰੋਂ ਵੀ ਲੱਭ ਕੇ ਲੈ ਆਉਣ ਉਸਨੂੰ ਕਹਿਣ ਕਿ ਧਰਤੀ ਸੂਰਜ ਦੁਆਲੇ ਚੱਕਰ ਲਾਉਣਾ ਬੰਦ ਕਰ  ਦੇਵੇ ਸਗੋਂ ਸੂਰਜ ਧਰਤੀ ਦੁਆਲੇ ਚੱਕਰ ਲਾਉਣਾ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਕਰ ਦੇਵੇ। ਕੀ ਇਹ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇਗਾ? ਜੀ  ਨਹੀਂ ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਇੱਕ ਵੀ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਨਾ ਕਿਧਰੇ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ ਨਾ ਹੀ ਪੈਦਾ  ਹੋਵੇਗਾ ਜਿਸਦਾ ਕਿਹਾ ਹਰ ਬੋਲ ਸੱਚ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ। ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਇਸ ਗੱਲ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਵੀ ਇਹ ਗੱਲ  ਲਿਖਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਯੋਗੀ ਪੁਰਸ਼ ਕਦੇ ਵੀ ਅਸੰਭਵ, ਹਾਨੀਕਾਰਕ ਤੇ ਆਯੁਕਤ ਬਾਣੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਬੋਲਦੇ  ਹਨ। ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਜੇ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਕੋਈ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਲੱਭ ਕੇ ਉਸਤੋਂ ਬੁਲਾ ਦੇਵੋ ਕਿ ਭਾਰਤ  ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਬੇਰੁਜ਼ਗਾਰੀ ਤੇ ਅਣਪੜ੍ਹਤਾ ਛੇ ਮਹੀਨੇ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ-ਅੰਦਰ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇ, ਕੀ ਇਹ  ਖ਼ਤਮ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇਗੀ। ਨਹੀਂ, ਇਹ ਗੱਲਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਉਦੋਂ ਸੰਭਵ ਹੋਣਗੀਆਂ ਜਦੋਂ ਇੱਥੇ ਲੋਕ ਹਿੱਤੂ  ਚੰਗੇ ਵਿਅਕਤੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਟੀਮ ਇਸ ਦੇਸ਼ ਦੀ ਸਤ੍ਹਾ ਤੇ ਕਾਬਜ਼ ਹੋਵੇਗੀ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਜੇਕਰ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਦੇ ਲੋਕ ਅਸਲ  ਵਿੱਚ ਇਸ ਗੱਲ ਲਈ ਗੰਭੀਰ ਨੇ ਕਿ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਹੋਣੀ ਚਾਹੀਦੀ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਇਸਦਾ ਇੱਕੋ  ਇੱਕ ਹੱਲ ਹੈ ਅਸਟਾਂਗ ਯੋਗ ਦੀ ਪਾਲਣਾ। ਅਸਟਾਂਗ ਯੋਗ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਸਰੀਰਕ ਸਿਹਤ, ਦਿਮਾਗ਼ੀ  ਚੇਤਨਾ, ਮਾਨਸਿਕ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਅਤੇ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ।
 ਆਉ ਵੇਖੀਏ ਕਿ ਇਹ ਅਸਟਾਂਗ ਯੋਗ ਤੋਂ ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਦਾ ਕੀ ਭਾਵ ਹੈ, ਅਸਟਾਂਗ ਦਾ ਮਤਲਬ ਹੈ ਅੱਠ ਅੰਗ।
 1. ਮਨ ਅਤੇ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੀਆਂ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਹਿੰਸਕ ਕਾਰਵਾਈਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਹਟਾ ਕੇ ਆਤਮਿਕ ਕੇਂਦਰ ਕਰਨਾ
 2. ਆਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸ਼ੁੱਧੀ ਕਰਨਾ, ਸੰਤੋਸ਼, ਤਪ, ਸ਼ਕਤੀ
 3. ਆਸਣ ਲਗਾਉਣਾ
 4. ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਯਾਮ ਕਰਨਾ
 5. ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਅੰਤਰਮੁਖੀ ਕਰਨਾ
 6. ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਇਕਾਗਰ ਕਰਨਾ
 7. ਧਿਆਨ ਲਾਉਣਾ
 8. ਸਮਾਧੀ ਲਾਉਣੀ ਯੋਗ ਸਾਧਨਾ ਸਫ਼ਾ 9
 ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਸਮਝਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਜੇ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਉਪਰੋਕਤ ਅੱਠ ਨਿਯਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਪਾਲਣ ਕਰਨ ਤਾਂ ਪੂਰੇ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਸਥਾਪਤ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ।
 ਹੁਣ ਆਓ ਵੇਖੀਏ ਕਿ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਕਰਨ ਨਾਲ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਸਥਾਪਤ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ?
 ਜਿਵੇਂ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਲੋਕ ਜਾਣਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਸਮੁੱਚਾ  ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਸਮਾਜ ਦੋ ਜਮਾਤਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੰਡਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। ਇੱਕ ਜਮਾਤ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਅਮੀਰ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦੀ  ਹੈ ਜੋ ਦੂਸਰਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਖ਼ੂਨ ਪਸੀਨੇ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਨੂੰ ਹੜੱਪ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਦੂਸਰੀ ਜਮਾਤ ਉਹਨਾਂ  ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦੀ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਲੁੱਟ ਦਾ ਸ਼ਿਕਾਰ ਹੋ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਜਿੰਨਾ ਚਿਰ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਚੋਰ ਵੰਡ  ਰਹੇਗੀ ਕੀ ਇੱਥੇ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਸੰਭਵ ਹੈ। ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਉਪਰੋਕਤ ਨਿਯਮਾਂ ਦੀ ਪਾਲਣਾ ਨਾਲ  ਅਮੀਰਾਂ ਨੇ ਆਪਣਾ ਧੰਨ ਦੌਲਤ ਗ਼ਰੀਬਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੰਡਣਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਲਈ ਜਿੰਨਾ ਚਿਰ  ਅਮੀਰਾਂ ਗ਼ਰੀਬਾਂ ਦੀ ਦੌਲਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਹ ਵੱਡਾ ਪਾੜਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹੇਗਾ ਉਨਾ ਚਿਰ ਇੱਥੇ ਕਿਸੇ  ਕਿਸਮ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਸਥਾਪਤ ਹੋਣਾ ਅਸੰਭਵ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ। ਇਹ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਉਸ ਸਮੇਂ ਹੀ ਸੰਭਵ ਹੋਵੇਗੀ  ਜਦੋਂ ਇੱਥੇ ਗ਼ਰੀਬਾਂ ਤੇ ਅਮੀਰਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਹ ਪਾੜਾ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ। ਇਹ ਪਾੜਾ ਉਨਾ ਚਿਰ ਖ਼ਤਮ  ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ ਜਿੰਨਾ ਚਿਰ ਇੱਥੇ ਰਾਜ ਸੱਤਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਜਿਹੇ ਲੋਕ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਣਗੇ ਜੋ ਕਾਨੂੰਨ  ਰਾਹੀਂ ਅਮੀਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਧੰਨ ਦੌਲਤ ਤੇ ਰਾਜ ਸੱਤਾ ਦਾ ਕਬਜ਼ਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਨਗੇ। ਸੋ ਦੌਲਤ ਦੀ ਕਾਣੀ  ਵੰਡ ਹੀ ਅਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਕਾਣੀ ਵੰਡ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਕੀਤੀ ਜਾਣੀ ਸੰਭਵ  ਨਹੀਂ, ਕਿਉਕਿ ਅੱਜ ਕੱਲ੍ਹ ਧੰਨ ਦੌਲਤ ਤੇ ਕਾਬਜ਼ ਆਪਣੇ ਧੰਨ ਦੌਲਤ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਹੀ ਸਤ੍ਹਾ ਤੇ  ਕਾਬਜ਼ ਹਨ। ਦੌਲਤ ਹੀਣ ਵਿਅਕਤੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਅੱਜ ਦੇ ਨੋਟਾਂ ਤੇ ਨਸ਼ੇ ਵੰਡਣ ਦੇ ਦੌਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ  ਨਾਲ ਸਤ੍ਹਾ ਤੇ ਕਾਬਜ਼ ਹੋਣਾ ਸੰਭਵ ਨਹੀਂ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਭੋਜਨ ਕਰਨ ਸਮੇਂ ਗੱਲਬਾਤ  ਕਰਨ ਨਾਲ ਭੋਜਨ ਚੰਗੀ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਚਿੱਥਿਆ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਂਦਾ। ਇਸ ਲਈ ਭੋਜਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਸਮੇਂ ਚੁੱਪ  ਰਹਿਕੇ ਭਗਵਾਨ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦੇ ਹੋਏ ਚਿੱਥ-ਚਿੱਥ ਕੇ ਭੋਜਨ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ।
 ਮੈਂ  ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਇਸ ਗੱਲ ਨਾਲ ਤਾਂ ਸਹਿਮਤ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਭੋਜਨ ਚੰਗੀ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਚਿੱਥ-ਚਿੱਥ ਕੇ  ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਇਸ ਗੱਲ ਨਾਲ ਬਿਲਕੁੱਲ ਵੀ ਸਹਿਮਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਭੋਜਨ  ਕਰਨ ਸਮੇਂ ਭਗਵਾਨ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਨੂੰ ਵਾਰ-ਵਾਰ ਦੁਹਰਾਉਣ  ਨਾਲ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੁਹਰਾਉਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਦੀ ਸਿਹਤ ਵਧੀਆ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਾਂ ਜਿਸ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦਾ  ਵਾਰ-ਵਾਰ ਦੁਹਰਾਓ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕੀ ਉਸਦੀ ਸਿਹਤ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਫ਼ਰਕ ਪਵੇਗਾ? ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਹਰੇਕ  ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਚਾਰਨੀ ਚਾਹੀਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਦੇ ਵਾਰ-ਵਾਰ ਦੁਹਰਾਓ ਬੇਅਰਥ ਹਨ। ਹਾਂ  ਜੇ ਕਿਸੇ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ, ਦੇਵਤੇ ਜਾਂ ਭਗਵਾਨ ਵਿਚ ਤੁਹਾਡਾ ਵਿਸ਼ਵਾਸ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਦੱਸੀਆਂ  ਗਈਆਂ ਚੰਗੀਆਂ ਗੱਲਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਜੇ ਅਮਲ ਵਿਚ ਲਿਆਂਦਾ ਜਾਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਗੱਲ  ਨਾਲੋਂ ਵੱਧ ਲਾਭਦਾਇਕ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ। ਜੇ ਪੂਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਵਾਰ ਜਾਂ ਕਈ ਦੋਸਤ ਮਿੱਤਰ ਭੋਜਨ ਕਰਦੇ  ਸਮੇਂ ਬੈਠ ਕੇ ਗੱਲਬਾਤ ਵੀ ਕਰ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਇਸ ਵਿਚ ਵੀ ਕੋਈ ਹਰਜ ਨਹੀਂ। ਚੀਨ ਦੀ  ਰਾਜਧਾਨੀ ਬੀਜਿੰਗ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਦੋਂ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇੱਕ ਦਾਅਵਤ ਤੇ ਬੁਲਾਇਆ ਗਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਮੇਰਾ ਦੁਭਾਸੀਆ  ਮੈਨੂੰ ਕਹਿਣ ਲੱਗਿਆ ਕਿ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਇਹ ਭੋਜਨ ਹੌਲੀ-ਹੌਲੀ ਕਰਨਾ ਕਿਉਕਿ ਇੱਥੇ ਦਾਅਵਤਾਂ ਤਾਂ  ਗੱਲਬਾਤ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਹੀ ਕੀਤੀਆਂ ਜਾਂਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਮੈਨੂੰ ਯਾਦ ਹੈ ਅਸੀਂ ਉਹ ਭੋਜਨ ਦੋ ਘੰਟਿਆਂ  ਵਿੱਚ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਕੀਤਾ ਸੀ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਦੌਲਤ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਅੱਗੇ  ਪਿੱਛੇ ਭੱਜਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਹੜੇ ਉਸਨੂੰ ਤਿਆਗ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਯੋਗੀ ਮਹਾਂ ਪੁਰਸ਼ਾਂ ਦੀ ਸਥਿਤੀ ਵੀ  ਅਜਿਹੀ ਹੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਲੋਭੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੇ। ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਦਾਨੀ ਲੋਕ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ  ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਹਰ ਕਿਸਮ ਦੇ ਹੀਰੇ, ਜਵਾਹਰਾਤ ਢੇਰੀ ਕਰ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਅਤੇ ਉਹ ਯੋਗੀ ਪੁਰਸ਼ ਵੀ  ਆਪਣਾ ਸਾਰਾ ਕੁਝ ਮਾਨਵਤਾ ਦੇ ਹਿੱਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਰਪਣ ਕਰ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ।
 ਆਪਣੀ  ਸੁਰਤ ਸੰਭਾਲਣ ਤੋਂ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਮੈਂ ਭਾਰਤ ਦੇ ਯੋਗੀ ਪੁਰਸ਼ਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਹਿੰਗੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਮਹਿੰਗੀਆਂ  ਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਘੁੰਮਦੇ ਵੇਖਿਆ ਹੈ। ਲੋਕਾਂ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਦਾਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਗਏ ਪੈਸੇ ਦਾ  ਇਸਤੇਮਾਲ ਆਪਣੀਆਂ ਸੁੱਖ ਸਹੂਲਤਾਂ ਲਈ ਕਰਦੇ ਵੇਖਿਆ ਹੈ। ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਵੀ ਕੈਸਟਾਂ,  ਸੀਡੀਆਂ, ਦਵਾਈਆਂ ਅਤੇ ਕਿਤਾਬਾਂ ਲਾਗਤ ਮੁੱਲ ਤੋਂ ਚਾਰ ਪੰਜ ਗੁਣਾ ਵੱਧ ਕੀਮਤ ਤੇ ਵੇਚ  ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤਾਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਇਹ ਗੱਲ ਉਪਰੋਕਤ ਗੱਲ ਦਾ ਵਿਰੋਧ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਆਉਦੀ  ਹੈ। ਜੇ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਇਸ ਗੱਲ ਵੱਲ ਧਿਆਨ ਦੇਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ  ਤੇ ਘੱਟੋ-ਘੱਟ ਦਵਾਈਆਂ, ਕਿਤਾਬਾਂ ਤੇ ਸੀਡੀਆਂ ਲਾਗਤ ਮੁੱਲ ਤੇ ਵੇਚਣੀਆਂ ਚਾਹੀਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਭਗਵਾਨ ਨੇ ਭਰਵੱਟੇ, ਅੱਖ, ਕੰਨ, ਨੱਕ, ਦਿਲ ਅਤੇ ਛਾਤੀ ਆਦਿ ਸਾਰੇ ਅੰਗਾਂ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਕਲ ਓਂਕਾਰ ਵਰਗੀ ਬਣਾਈ ਹੈ।
 ਜੇ ਕੋਈ  ਸਿੱਖ ਬੱਦਲਾਂ ਵੱਲ ਧਿਆਨ ਨਾਲ ਵੇਖੇ ਤਾਂ ਉਸਨੂੰ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਖੰਡਾ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਆਉਣ ਲੱਗ  ਪਵੇਗਾ, ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਹੀ ਬੱਦਲਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਧਿਆਨ ਨਾਲ ਦੇਖਣ ਲੱਗ ਪਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਓਂਕਾਰ  ਨਜ਼ਰ ਆਉਣ ਲੱਗ ਪਵੇਗਾ ਤੇ ਈਸਾਈਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਉਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਈਸਾ ਮਸੀਹ ਦੇ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਹੋਣੇ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਹੋ  ਜਾਣਗੇ ਤੇ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਅੱਲ੍ਹਾ ਵਿਖਾਈ ਦੇਣਾ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਕਰ ਦੇਵੇਗਾ। ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਹ  ਸਾਰੇ ਮਨੋਭਰਮ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਹਰ ਧਰਮ ਦਾ ਪੈਰੋਕਾਰ ਆਪਣੇ ਧਰਮ ਨੂੰ ਦੂਜਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਧਰਮ ਨਾਲੋਂ  ਵੱਡਾ ਅਤੇ ਅਲੋਕਾਰੀ ਸ਼ਕਤੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਸਿੱਧ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਅੰਗਾਂ  ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਇੱਕ ਦੀ ਵੀ ਸ਼ਕਲ ਓਂਕਾਰ ਵਰਗੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਪਰ ਓਂਕਾਰ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਕਲ ਇਹਨਾਂ  ਵਰਗੀ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਬਣਾਈ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਿਵੇਂ ਵਿਆਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਡਾਂ ਤੇ ਗਣੇਸ਼ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਸ਼ਕਲ ਨੂੰ  ਬਣਾਉਣ ਦੇ ਢੰਗ ਹਜ਼ਾਰਾਂ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਖਾਂ ਹਨ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਸਮੁੱਚੇ ਬ੍ਰਹਿਮੰਡ ਨੂੰ  ਓਂਕਾਰ ਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਗੈਬੀ ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਚਲਾ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ। ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਜੋ ਨੰਗੀ ਅੱਖ ਨਾਲ ਵਿਖਾਈ ਨਹੀਂ  ਦਿੰਦਾ ਉਹ ਆਪਣੀ ਗ਼ੈਬੀ ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਨਾਲ ਇਸ ਬ੍ਰਹਿਮੰਡ ਦਾ ਸੰਚਾਲਨ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ।
 ਓਂਕਾਰ  ਦਾ ਬ੍ਰਹਿਮੰਡ ਨੂੰ ਚਲਾਉਣ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੋਈ ਹੱਥ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ ਸਗੋਂ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਾਪਰ ਰਹੀ ਹਰ  ਘਟਨਾ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਕੋਈ ਨਾ ਕੋਈ ਕੁਦਰਤ ਦਾ ਨਿਯਮ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਕੁਦਰਤੀ ਨਿਯਮਾਂ  ਨੂੰ ਬਣਾਉਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਕੋਈ ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਅਤੇ ਨਾ ਹੀ ਕੋਈ ਅਜਿਹੀ ਸ਼ਕਤੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਹੜੀ ਇਹਨਾਂ  ਨਿਯਮਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਕਰ ਸਕੇ। ਕੁਦਰਤੀ ਨਿਯਮ ਸਦੀਵੀ ਸੱਚ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਜਿਹੜੇ ਸਮੇਂ ਤੇ  ਸਥਾਨਾਂ ਤੇ ਨਿਰਭਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦੇ। ਜਿਹੜੇ ਨਿਯਮ ਧਰਤੀ ਤੇ ਠੀਕ ਸਿੱਧ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਉਹ  ਚੰਦਰਮਾ, ਗ੍ਰਹਿਆਂ ਅਤੇ ਤਾਰਿਆਂ ਤੇ ਵੀ ਸਹੀ ਹੋਣਗੇ। ਜੇ ਅੱਜ ਧਰਤੀ ਤੇ ਲੱਗੇ ਦਰੱਖ਼ਤ ਦੇ  ਫਲ ਟੁੱਟ ਕੇ ਧਰਤੀ ਦੇ ਕੇਂਦਰ ਵੱਲ ਨੂੰ ਡਿੱਗਦੇ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਅੱਜ ਤੋਂ ਦਸ ਹਜ਼ਾਰਾਂ ਸਾਲ  ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਵੀ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਹੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਸੀ। ਆਕਸੀਜਨ ਦੀ ਅਣਹੋਂਦ ਕਰਕੇ ਬੇਸ਼ੱਕ ਚੰਦਰਮਾ ਤੇ ਦਰੱਖ਼ਤ  ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ ਪਰ ਜੇ ਉੱਥੇ ਵੀ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਤਾਂ ਫਲ ਟੁੱਟ ਜਾਣ ਤੇ ਚੰਦਰਮਾ ਦੇ ਕੇਂਦਰ  ਵੱਲ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਖਿੱਚੇ ਜਾਣੇ ਸਨ। ਪ੍ਰਾਿਤਕ ਨਿਯਮਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਗਿਆਨਕਾਂ ਨੇ ਬਣਾਇਆ ਨਹੀਂ  ਸਗੋਂ ਖੋਜਿਆ ਹੈ। ਨਿਊਟਨ ਦਾ ਗੁਰੂਤਾ ਆਕਰਸ਼ਨ ਦਾ ਨਿਯਮ ਉਸ ਸਮੇਂ ਵੀ ਠੀਕ ਸੀ ਜਦੋਂ  ਨਿਊਟਨ ਅਜੇ ਪੈਦਾ ਵੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਹੋਇਆ।
  ਜੀਵਨ ਚੱਕਰ
 ਵਿਗਿਆਨ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਣ ਲਈ ਇੱਕ ਹੋਰ ਨਿਯਮ ਦੀ ਸਮਝ  ਵੀ ਅਤਿ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੈ। ਬ੍ਰਹਿਮੰਡ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਪਲੱਬਧ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵਤ ਅਤੇ ਮੁਰਦਾ ਵਸਤੂ ਦੀ  ਸ਼ੁਰੂਆਤ ਅਤੇ ਅੰਤ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੁਖ਼ਾਲੀ ਭਾਸ਼ਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਸੀਂ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਜੀਵਨ ਚੱਕਰ ਕਹਿ ਸਕਦੇ  ਹਾਂ। ਸਾਰੇ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਇੱਕ ਵੀ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ ਜਿਸਦਾ ਜਨਮ ਅਤੇ ਮੌਤ ਨਾ  ਹੋਵੇ। ਇਹ ਜੀਵਨ ਚੱਕਰ ਸੈਕਿੰਡ ਤੋਂ ਘੱਟ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਖ਼ਰਬਾਂ ਵਰ੍ਹਿਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਧ  ਵੀ। ਉਦਾਹਰਣ ਲਈ ਮੱਛਰ ਕੁਝ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਜਨਮ, ਜੁਆਨੀ, ਸੰਤਾਨ ਉਤਪਤੀ ਅਤੇ ਬੁਢਾਪੇ  ਦਾ ਚੱਕਰ ਪੂਰਾ ਕਰ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਅਸੀਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਲੱਗਭੱਗ ਅੱਸੀ ਸਾਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਹ ਚੱਕਰ ਖ਼ਤਮ ਕਰ  ਲਵਾਂਗੇ। ਆਪਣੇ ਮਾਤਾ ਪਿਤਾ ਤੋਂ ਇੱਕ-ਇੱਕ ਸੈੱਲ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਕੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਆਪਣਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਚੱਕਰ  ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਬਾਅਦ ਧਰਤੀ ਤੇ ਉੱਗੇ ਪੌਦਿਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਕਾਰਬਨ, ਹਾਈਡਰੋਜਨ ਅਤੇ  ਆਕਸੀਜਨ ਵਰਗੇ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਣੂਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਬਣੇ ਅਣੂ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਜਿਸ  ਨਾਲ ਸਾਡੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਸੈੱਲਾਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਲਗਾਤਾਰ ਵਧਦੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਲੱਗਭਗ ਚਾਲੀ ਸਾਲ ਦੀ  ਉਮਰ ਤੱਕ ਸਾਡੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਮ੍ਹਾਂ ਹੋਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਸੈੱਲਾਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਛੇ ਖ਼ਰਬ ਤੱਕ ਪੁੱਜ ਜਾਂਦੀ  ਹੈ। ਜਿਵੇਂ ਹਰੇਕ ਵਸਤੂ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਚੱਕਰ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸੇ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਸੈੱਲਾਂ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਚੱਕਰ  ਵੀ ਕੁਝ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪੁਰਾਣੇ ਸੈੱਲ ਮਰਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ ਅਤੇ ਨਵੇਂ ਪੈਦਾ  ਹੁੰਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਮੁੱਚੇ ਰੂਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਸੈੱਲਾਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਚਾਲੀ ਸਾਲ ਦੀ ਉਮਰ  ਤੱਕ ਵਧਦੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਇਸ ਪਿੱਛੋਂ ਚਾਲੀ ਤੋਂ ਪੰਜਾਹ ਸਾਲ ਦੀ ਉਮਰ ਤੱਕ ਇਹ ਗਿਣਤੀ  ਲੱਗਭੱਗ ਸਾਵੀਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਬਾਅਦ ਇਹ ਘਟਨਾ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ  ਰੋਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਸੈੱਲਾਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਮਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਸੈੱਲਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਘੱਟ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ।  ਲੱਗਭੱਗ ਅੱਸੀ ਸਾਲ ਦੀ ਉਮਰ ਤੱਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਸੈੱਲਾਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਐਨੀ ਘੱਟ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ  ਕਿ ਸਾਡੀ ਕੋਈ ਨਾ ਕੋਈ ਅੰਗ ਪ੍ਰਣਾਲੀ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਨੋਂ ਜਵਾਬ ਦੇ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ  ਸਾਡੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਚੱਕਰ ਦਾ ਅੰਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਧਰਤੀ ਤੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਸਾਰੇ ਕਣ ਕਿਸੇ ਨਾ  ਕਿਸੇ ਰੂਪ ਵਿੱਚ ਧਰਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਮੁੜ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ।
 ਧਰਤੀ ਤੇ ਮਿਲਣ ਵਾਲੀਆਂ ਨਿਰਜੀਵ ਵਸਤੂਆਂ ਵੀ  ਇਸੇ ਕਿਸਮ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਚੱਕਰ ਬਤੀਤ ਕਰਦੀਆਂ ਰਹਿੰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਉਦਾਹਰਣ ਵਜੋਂ ਜਿਸ ਕੁਰਸੀ ਤੇ  ਬੈਠ ਕੇ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਇਹ ਕਿਤਾਬ ਪੜ੍ਹ ਰਹੇ ਹੋ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਬੀਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਸਮੇਂ ਤੇ ਆਉਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪਲਾਂ  ਬਾਰੇ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਕੁਝ ਨਾ ਕੁਝ ਅੰਦਾਜ਼ਾ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਲਾ ਸਕਦੇ ਹੋ। ਤੁਹਾਡੀ ਸੋਚ ਦੱਸੇਗੀ ਕਿ ਕਿਸੇ  ਸਮੇਂ ਇਹ ਕੁਰਸੀ ਇੱਕ ਦਰੱਖ਼ਤ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਅੰਗ ਹੋਵੇਗੀ ਅਤੇ ਉਹ ਦਰੱਖ਼ਤ ਆਪਣੀ ਉਮਰ ਭੋਗ ਕੇ  ਸੁੱਕ ਗਿਆ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ ਜਾਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਲੱਕੜ ਹਾਰੇ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ ਅਤੇ ਕਿਸੇ ਕਾਰੀਗਰ  ਨੇ ਇਸਦੀ ਕੁਰਸੀ ਤਿਆਰ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੋਵੇਗੀ। ਜਦੋਂ ਇਸਦੇ ਭਵਿੱਖ ਵੱਲ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਮਾਰੋਗੇ ਤਾਂ  ਤੁਸੀਂ ਇਸ ਸਿੱਟੇ ਤੇ ਪਹੁੰਚੋਗੇ ਕਿ ਕਿਸੇ ਦਿਨ ਇਹ ਕੁਰਸੀ ਟੁੱਟ ਜਾਵੇਗੀ ਅਤੇ ਕੋਈ  ਇਸਨੂੰ ਚੁੱਲ੍ਹੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਾਲਣ ਦੇ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਵਰਤ ਲਵੇਗਾ। ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਇਆ ਗਰਮੀ,  ਪਾਣੀ ਤੇ ਕਾਰਬਨ ਡਾਈਆਕਸਾਈਡ ਮੁੜ ਵਾਯੂਮੰਡਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਾ ਮਿਲੇਗਾ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਦਰੱਖ਼ਤਾਂ ਨੇ  ਮੁੜ ਇਸਦੀ ਖੁਰਾਕ ਬਣਾ ਲੈਣੀ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਿੱਟੇ ਵਜੋਂ ਧਰਤੀ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਨਿਕਲੇ ਅਣੂ ਧਰਤੀ  ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਵਾਪਸ ਹੋ ਜਾਣਗੇ।
 ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਵਾਸ਼ਪ ਬਣ ਕੇ ਉੱਡਿਆ ਪਾਣੀ  ਬੱਦਲ ਬਣ ਕੇ ਪਹਾੜਾਂ ਤੇ ਢੇਰੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੈਂਕੜੇ ਮੀਲਾਂ ਦੀ ਦੂਰੀ ਤੈਅ ਕਰਕੇ ਫਿਰ  ਨਦੀਆਂ ਨਾਲਿਆਂ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਦੀ ਯਾਤਰਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਮੁੜ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਵਿਚ ਪ੍ਰਵੇਸ਼ ਕਰ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ  ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਬ੍ਰਹਿਮੰਡ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਿਲਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਤਾਰਿਆਂ, ਗ੍ਰਹਿਆਂ ਤੇ ਉਪਗ੍ਰਹਿਆਂ ਦਾ  ਜੀਵਨ ਚੱਕਰ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਭਾਵੇਂ ਇਹ ਜੀਵਨ ਚੱਕਰ ਅਰਬਾਂ ਵਰ੍ਹੇ ਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਇਸ ਵਿੱਚ  ਅਰਬਾਂ ਹੀ ਛੋਟੇ ਵੱਡੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਚੱਕਰ ਹੋਰ ਸ਼ਾਮਿਲ ਹਨ, ਇਹਨਾਂ ਸਾਰਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਚਰਚਾ ਕਰਨੀ  ਸਾਡੀ ਸਮਰੱਥਾ ਤੋਂ ਬਾਹਰੀ ਗੱਲ ਹੈ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਯੋਗ ਲੱਖਾਂ ਸਾਲ ਪੁਰਾਣੀ ਵਿਦਿਆ ਹੈ। ਮੈਂ ਤਾਂ ਕਹੂੰਗਾ ਕਿ ਸਾਡੀ ਮੰਨਤਾ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਇਹ ਸਿ੍ਰਸ਼ਟੀ ਦੋ ਸੌ ਕਰੋੜ ਸਾਲ ਪੁਰਾਣੀ ਹੈ।
 ਯੋਗ ਸੰਦੇਸ਼ 8/2008 ਪੇਜ਼ ਨੰ : 27
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਅੰਕੜੇ ਵਿਗਿਆਨ ਦੇ  ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਬਿਲਕੁੱਲ ਗ਼ਲਤ ਹਨ। ਸ਼ਾਇਦ ਇਹ ਤੁਹਾਡਾ ਮਨੋਭਰਮ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਹਰੇਕ ਨੁਕਤੇ ਤੇ  ਸਹੀ ਹੋ। ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੰੁਦਾ। ਮੇਰੇ ਸਮੇਤ ਹਰੇਕ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਕਿਤੇ ਨਾ ਕਿਤੇ  ਗ਼ਲਤ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਵੀਕਾਰ ਕਰ ਵੀ ਲੈਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਦਰੁਸਤ ਵੀ।
 ਬ੍ਰਹਿਮੰਡ ਦੇ ਮੌਜੂਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਦੀ ਸ਼ੁਰੂਆਤ ਅੱਜ  ਤੋਂ ਪੰਦਰਾਂ ਸੌ ਕ੍ਰੋੜ ਵਰ੍ਹੇ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਹੋਈ ਸੀ ਲੱਗਭੱਗ ਇਕ ਹਜ਼ਾਰ ਕਰੋੜ ਵਰ੍ਹੇ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ  ਸਾਡੀ ਗਲੈਕਸੀ ਮਿਲਕੀ ਵੇ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਈ ਸੀ। ਚਾਰ ਸੌ ਸੱਠ ਕਰੋੜ ਵਰ੍ਹੇ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਸਾਡਾ  ਸੂਰਜ ਬਣਿਆ। ਲੱਗਭੱਗ ਇਸ ਸਮੇਂ ਹੀ ਪਿ੍ਰਥਵੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਈ। ਧਰਤੀ ਤੇ ਤਿੰਨ ਸੌ ਚਾਲੀ  ਕਰੋੜ ਵਰ੍ਹੇ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਇੱਕ ਸੈਲਾ ਜੀਵ ਅਮੀਬਾ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਇਆ। ਅਮੀਬੇ ਤੋਂ ਕਾਈ ਤੇ  ਸਪੰਜ 59 ਕਰੋੜ ਵਰ੍ਹੇ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਬਣੇ। ਚਾਲੀ ਕਰੋੜ ਵਰ੍ਹੇ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਨੀਲੋਕੈਥ ਨਾਂ ਦੀ  ਮੱਛੀ ਹੋਂਦ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਈ। 25 ਕੁ ਕਰੋੜ ਵਰ੍ਹੇ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਅਜਿਹਾ ਕੇਕੜਾ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ ਜਿਹੜਾ  ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਦੀ ਬਜਾਏ ਜ਼ਮੀਨ ਤੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਸਿੱਖ ਗਿਆ। ਇਸ ਕੇਕੜੇ ਤੋਂ ਸੱਪ, ਕੱਛੂ, ਘੜਿਆਲ,  ਮਗਰਮੱਛ, ਡੱਡੂ ਤੇ ਗਿਰਗਿਟ 25 ਕੁ ਕਰੋੜ ਵਰ੍ਹੇ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਵਿਕਾਸ ਕਰ ਗਏ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ  ਵਿਕਸਤ ਕਰਕੇ ਹੀ ਅੱਜ ਧਰਤੀ ਤੇ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪਸ਼ੂ, ਪੰਛੀ ਤੇ ਜੀਵ ਬਣੇ ਹਨ ਅੱਜ ਤੋਂ ਤਿੰਨ  ਕਰੋੜ ਅੱਸੀ ਲੱਖ ਵਰ੍ਹੇ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਬਾਂਦਰ ਲੰਗੂਰ ਤੋਂ ਵਿਕਸਿਤ ਹੋਇਆ। ਇੱਕ ਕਰੋੜ ਸੱਠ ਕੁ  ਲੱਖ ਸਾਲ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਬਾਂਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਾਚੀਨ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ ਵਿਕਾਸ ਹੋਇਆ। ਸੱਠ ਕੁ ਲੱਖ ਸਾਲ  ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ ਬੋਲਣਾ ਸਿੱਖ ਲਿਆ। ਲੱਗਭੱਗ 17 ਕੁ ਹਜ਼ਾਰ ਸਾਲ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ  ਖੇਤੀ ਕਰਨੀ ਸਿੱਖ ਲਈ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਇਹ ਭੌਤਿਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ  ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਕਿਉਕਿ ਇਹ ਸਰੀਰ ਮਲ ਮੂਤਰ ਤੇ ਯੋਨੀ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਰੋਮਾਂ ਅਤੇ  ਮੂੰਹ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾ ਦੁਰਗੰਧ ਨਿਕਲਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਮਰਨ ਉਪਰੰਤ ਵੀ ਇਹ ਮੁਸਕ ਮਾਰਨ ਲੱਗਦਾ  ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਲਈ ਇਹ ਮਲ ਦਾ ਭੰਡਾਰ ਹੈ। ਪਾਣੀ ਨਾਲ ਵਾਰ ਵਾਰ ਨਹਾਉਣ ਨਾਲ ਵੀ ਇਹ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ  ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ। ਇਸ ਲਈ ਸਰੀਰ ਬਾਰੇ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਸੋਚ ਕੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ ਸਰੀਰ ਨਾਲ ਮੋਹ ਨਹੀਂ  ਰਹਿੰਦਾ। ਇਸ ਲਈ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਸਰੀਰ ਨਾਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਇੱਥੇ ਵੀ ਦੋਹਰੇ ਮਾਪਦੰਡ ਹੀ ਵਰਤਦੇ  ਹਨ। ਇੱਕ ਪਾਸੇ ਤਾਂ ਉਹ ਦਵਾਈਆਂ, ਕਸਰਤਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਤੰਦਰੁਸਤ ਰੱਖਣ ਲਈ ਦਿੰਦੇ  ਹਨ ਦੂਸਰੇ ਪਾਸੇ ਉਹ ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਮਲ ਦਾ ਭੰਡਾਰ ਦੱਸਦੇ ਹਨ। ਗਊ ਦੇ ਪੇਸ਼ਾਬ ਤੇ ਗਊ ਨੂੰ  ਉਹ ਪਵਿੱਤਰ ਸਮਝਦੇ ਹਨ ਭਾਵੇਂ ਉਸਦੀ ਪੈਦਾਇਸ਼ ਮਨੱੁਖ ਦੀ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਹੀ ਮਲ ਮੂਤਰ ਤੇ ਯੋਨੀ  ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਸਰੀਰ ਨਾਲੋਂ ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਤਰਜੀਹ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਆਤਮਾ ਜਿਸਦੀ ਸਰੀਰ  ਵਿੱਚ ਕੋਈ ਹੋਂਦ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਤੇ ਨਾ ਹੀ ਅੱਜ ਤੱਕ ਕਿਸੇ ਡਾਕਟਰ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਸਰੀਰ  ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਮਿਲੀ ਹੈ। ਭੌਤਿਕ ਵਿਗਿਆਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਸੀਂ ਮਾਦਾ ਉਸ ਸ਼ੈਅ ਨੂੰ ਕਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਜਿਸਦਾ  ਭਾਰ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਥਾਂ ਘੇਰਦੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਜਿਸਦਾ ਗਿਆਨ, ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪਰ  ਅੱਜ ਤੱਕ ਆਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਭਾਰ, ਰੰਗ ਰੂਪ ਕਿਸੇ ਇੱਕ ਵੀ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਤੇ ਨਾ ਹੀ  ਕਿਸੇ ਦੀਆਂ ਗਿਆਨ ਇੰਦਰੀਆਂ ਨੇ ਇਸਨੂੰ ਮਹਿਸੂਸ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ। ਮੈਂ ਸੈਂਕੜੇ ਅਜਿਹੇ  ਵਿਅਕਤੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਹਾਂ ਤੇ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ ਦਰਜਨਾਂ  ਕੀਮਤੀ ਵਰ੍ਹੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਲੱਭਦਿਆਂ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰੇ ਹਨ ਪਰ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ  ਕਿਸੇ ਵੀ ਇੱਕ ਅਜਿਹੇ ਬੰਦੇ ਦੇ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋਏ ਜਿਸਨੂੰ ਆਤਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਮਿਲ ਗਿਆ  ਹੋਵੇ। 2004 ਵਿੱਚ ਕੈਨੇਡਾ ਤੇ ਅਮਰੀਕਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਤਰਕਸ਼ੀਲ ਪ੍ਰਚਾਰ ਹੇਤੂ ਕੀਤੀ ਯਾਤਰਾ  ਦੌਰਾਨ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇੱਕ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਨੇ ਰੇਡੀਓ ਤੇ ਪੁੱਛਿਆ ਕਿ ਕੀ ਮੈਂ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਿਸ਼ਵਾਸ  ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਮੇਰੇ ਨਾਂਹ ਕਹਿਣ ਤੇ ਉਸਨੇ ਪੁੱਛਿਆ ਕਿ ਮੈਂ ਕਦੇ ਭਗਤੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ। ਮੇਰੇ  ਫਿਰ ਨਾਂਹ ਕਹਿਣ ਤੇ ਉਸਨੇ ਕਿਹਾ ‘‘ਫਿਰ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਕਿੱਥੋਂ ਮਿਲਣਾ ਸੀ?’’ ਮੈਂ  ਉਸਨੂੰ ਪੁੱਛਿਆ ਕਿ ਤੂੰ ਭਗਤੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਕਿੰਨੀ? ਉਹ ਕਹਿਣ ਲੱਗਿਆ ਮੈਂ ਪਿਛਲੇ ਵੀਹ  ਵਰ੍ਹਿਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹਾਂ। ਮੈਂ ਫਿਰ ਪੁੱਛਿਆ ਕਿ ਕੀ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਮਿਲ  ਗਿਆ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਕਹਿਣ ਲੱਗਿਆ ਕਿ ਨਹੀਂ। ਅੱਗੇ ਗੱਲ ਤੋਰਦੇ ਹੋਏ ਮੈਂ ਉਸਨੂੰ ਫਿਰ ਪੁੱਛਿਆ ਕਿ  ਕੀ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਵੱਧ ਵੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਨੇ ਭਗਤੀ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ? ਉਹ ਕਹਿਣ ਲੱਗਿਆ ਕਿ ਮੇਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ  ਪਿਛਲੇ ਚਾਲੀ ਵਰ੍ਹਿਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਮੈਂ ਫਿਰ ਪੁੱਛਿਆ ਕਿ ਕੀ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ  ਆਤਮਾ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਹੋ ਗਏ ਹਨ। ਉਹ ਕਹਿਣ ਲੱਗਿਆ ਨਹੀਂ। ਸੋ ਕੀਮਤੀ ਸਮੇਂ ਨੂੰ ਇਸ  ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਬਰਬਾਦ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ ਕੀ ਲਾਭ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਹਰ ਰੋਜ਼ ਦਿਨ ਵਿੱਚ 2-3 ਵਾਰ  5-5 ਮਿੰਟ ਉਂਗਲੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਨਹੁੰਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਗੜਨ ਨਾਲ ਵਾਲ ਝੜਨੇ ਤੇ ਵਾਲਾਂ ਦਾ  ਸਫ਼ੈਦ ਹੋਣਾ ਰੁਕ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਵਾਲ ਕਾਲੇ ਤੇ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ ਹੋਣ ਲੱਗ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਅਸੀਂ ਇਸ  ਪ੍ਰਯੋਗ ਨਾਲ ਗੰਜਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਵਾਲ ਉਗਦੇ ਵੇਖੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਸੱਤਰ ਸਾਲ ਦੀ ਉਮਰ ਦੇ ਬੁੜਿਆਂ ਦੇ  ਵਾਲ ਵੀ ਕਾਲੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਵੇਖੇ ਹਨ।
 ਨਹੁੰਆਂ  ਦੇ ਆਪਸ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਗੜਨ ਨਾਲ ਵਾਲਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਾਲੇ ਹੋਣ ਦਾ ਕੀ ਸਬੰਧ ਹੈ। ਨਹੁੰਆਂ ਦੇ ਆਪਸ  ਵਿੱਚ ਰਗੜਨ ਨਾਲ ਗੰਜਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਬੰਦ ਹੋਏ ਵਾਲਾਂ ਦੇ ਸੁਰਾਖ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਖੱੁਲ੍ਹ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ?  ਜਾਂ ਉਹ ਰਸ ਜੋ ਵਾਲਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸਫ਼ੈਦ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸਦੀ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਮੁੜ ਪੈਦਾਇਸ਼ ਹੋਣੀ ਕਿਵੇਂ  ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ? ਜੇ ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਦਸ ਗੰਜੇ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਜਾਣ ਜਿਹੜੇ ਬਾਬਾ  ਜੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਨਹੁੰਆਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਰਗੜਨ ਦੀ ਕਸਰਤ ਦਿਨ ਵਿੱਚ 2-3 ਵਾਰ 5-5 ਮਿੰਟ ਲਈ ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ  ਦੇ ਕਿਸੇ ਨੁੰਮਾਇਦੇ ਦੀ ਹਾਜ਼ਰੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਰਨਗੇ। ਤਾਂ ਕੀ ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਤਿੰਨ ਮਹੀਨੇ ਦੇ  ਅੰਦਰ-ਅੰਦਰ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਵਾਲ ਮੁੜ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਸਾਡੀ ਚਣੌਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਸਵੀਕਾਰ ਕਰਨ ਨੂੰ  ਤਿਆਰ ਹਨ। ਜੇ ਉਹ ਤਿਆਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਤਾਂ ਘੱਟੋ-ਘੱਟ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਕਿਤਾਬ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ  ਨੂੰ ਭੰਬਲ ਭੂਸਿਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਾਉਣ ਵਾਲੀਆਂ ਅਜਿਹੀਆਂ ਗੱਲਾਂ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਕੱਢ ਦੇਣੀਆਂ ਚਾਹੀਦੀਆਂ  ਹਨ।
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮਦੇਵ : ਗਊ ਦੇ ਪੇਸ਼ਾਬ ਨੂੰ ਤਾਂਬੇ ਦੇ  ਬਰਤਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਾਕੇ ਉਸਨੂੰ ਉਬਾਲ ਲਓ। ਜਦੋਂ ਅੱਧੇ ਤੋਂ ਘੱਟ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਏ ਤਾਂ ਉਸਨੂੰ ਛਾਣ  ਕੇ ਸ਼ੀਸ਼ੀ ਭਰਕੇ ਰੱਖ ਲਵੋ। ਇਸਦੀ ਇੱਕ ਜਾਂ ਦੋ ਬੂੰਦਾਂ ਸਵੇਰੇ ਸ਼ਾਮ ਅੱਖ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਾਉਣ ਨਾਲ  ਅੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਰੋਗਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਾਭ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।
 ਔਸਧੀ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਸਫ਼ਾ 56
 ਇਸ ਸੁਆਲ ਦਾ ਇਹ ਵਿਸ਼ਾ ਤਾਂ ਘੋਖ ਪੜਤਾਲ ਦੀ  ਮੰਗ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਗਊ ਦਾ ਪੇਸ਼ਾਬ ਅੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਰੋਗਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਾਭਦਾਇਕ ਹੈ ਜਾਂ ਨਹੀਂ।  ਪਰ ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਇਸਨੂੰ ਤਾਂਬੇ ਦੇ ਬਰਤਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਉਬਾਲਣ ਤੇ ਕਿਉ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਦਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਕੀ  ਤਾਂਬਾ ਵੀ ਅੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਰੋਗਾਂ ਲਈ ਲਾਹੇਬੰਦ ਹੈ?
 ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਦੇਵ : ਅਪਾਮਾਰਗ ਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਪੌਦੇ ਦੀ  ਜੜ੍ਹ ਨੂੰ ਚੱਕਰਾਕਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਨਾਭੀ ਦੇ ਉੱਪਰ ਲਗਾਉਣ ਨਾਲ ਡਲਿਵਰੀ ਨਾਰਮਲ ਹੋ  ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਜਦੋਂ ਮਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਸਵ ਪੀੜਾ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਹੋਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਅਪਾਮਾਰਗ ਦੀ ਰਿੰਗ ਨੂੰ ਨਾਭੀ  ਤੇ ਬੰਨਣ ਨਾਲ 5-10 ਮਿੰਟ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੀ ਬੱਚੇ ਦਾ ਜਨਮ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।
 ਅਪਾਮਾਰਗ  ਦੇ ਪੌਦੇ ਦੀ ਜੜ੍ਹ ਦਾ ਚੱਕਰਾਕਾਰ ਘੇਰਾ ਗਰਭਵਤੀ ਦੀ ਨਾਭੀ ਦੇ ਆਲੇ ਦੁਆਲੇ ਲਾਉਣ ਨਾਲ  ਜਾਂ ਉਸਦੀ ਰਿੰਗ ਨਾਭੀ ਨਾਲ ਬੰਨ੍ਹਣ ਕਰਕੇ ਬੱਚੇ ਦਾ ਜਨਮ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਛੇਤੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ?  ਮੈਨੂੰ ਬਾਬੇ ਦਾ ਇਹ ਕਥਨ ਵੀ ਗ਼ੈਰ ਵਿਗਿਆਨਕ ਹੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਆਉਦਾ ਹੈ।


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 11, 2014)

a shot summary in English will be added shortly once i get the time. thanks.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Mar 12, 2014)

When he started his yoga programs on TV, he seemed to be some what genuine. But now, he is another BJP / RSS / Hinduism's rehortic and nothing else. He is just making use of his yoga programs to market his ashram's products. Hard facts.:swordfights:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 12, 2014)

Hardip Singh said:


> When he started his yoga programs on TV, he seemed to be some what genuine. But now, he is another BJP / RSS / Hinduism's rehortic and nothing else. He is just making use of his yoga programs to market his ashram's products. Hard facts.:swordfights:



YES JI..exactly and thats why when So called SIKHS invite such YOGA Camps etc into our Gurdwaras citing the ..Good for health ji..good exercise ji..blah blah blah...kee harz hai ji..kasratt hee toh hai..blah blah ..they MISS the point that the RSS Agenda is NOT to promote the good health of the SIKHS..but to put OIL in their ROOTS and cut them down as dead wood...
we sikhs are fools if we fall for this type of nonsense...


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 12, 2014)

Hardip Singh said:


> When he started his yoga programs on TV, he seemed to be some what genuine. But now, he is another BJP / RSS / Hinduism's rehortic and nothing else. He is just making use of his yoga programs to market his ashram's products. Hard facts.:swordfights:



I posted something similar a long time ago on a different thread, and was smacked for it. My problem was that I was missing the vast stream of socially important seva he was doing.

Thanks for keeping the commercial slant in plain view.


----------



## Abneet (Mar 12, 2014)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> YES JI..exactly and thats why when So called SIKHS invite such YOGA Camps etc into our Gurdwaras citing the ..Good for health ji..good exercise ji..blah blah blah...kee harz hai ji..kasratt hee toh hai..blah blah ..they MISS the point that the RSS Agenda is NOT to promote the good health of the SIKHS..but to put OIL in their ROOTS and cut them down as dead wood...
> we sikhs are fools if we fall for this type of nonsense...



That's why their is meri peri academy teaching kundalini yoga that is not allowed in Sikhi and still they do it and yogi harbhajan singh who converted many through his yoga sex cult in America and he himself is more of a Hindu than Sikh that's all covered by gurshant singh ji's book the thing is they find this yogi stuff relalaxing and smoothing but in reality it does nothing...sikhs need to start using  their mind


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 12, 2014)

First two paras translated roughly...

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>   <o:AllowPNG/>  </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]-->  Page 5- The Vegetarian diet develops character and gunnas like compassion, kindness, calmness etc etc. And the Stomach of a Meat eater is akin to a CREMATORIUM.[/FONT]
  Millions of people consume meat. In the VEDAS also there is not a single injunction against meat and even BEEF. Why is Ramdev who claims to be proponent of the VEDAS then be so anti-meat ? Millions of people live in places where seafood etc is staple of diet. The point about compassion, kindness, calmness etc being only for vegetarians is…false..becasue if we look at figures then INDIA has the largest population of vegetarians.. yet is India the most kind, compassionate and calm of countries ? India leads the world in crime, rape, killing and gangrapes riots etc. Second misconception about Vegetarian diet promoting the BRAIN.. also false because INDIA, produces the LEAST scientists, Nobel Prize winners etc. HARDWAAR in INDIA has the worlds largest and densest concentration of PURE VEGETARIANS…are  Hardwaarees the worlds most compassionate, kindest, educated, brainy ??[/FONT]
  About the stomach of a meat eater being a crematorium ? Anyone who is a little educated knows that the STOMACH of any living being/creature is HOME to BILLIONS of living and dead organsims…in fact GURU NANAK JI made this point when He wrote about the False CHAKRA of Cleanliness etc BUT the Brahmin who is INTERNALLY FILLED WITH FILTH is seated inside the chakra shouting to all “unclean” keep away !! A man may bathe and be perfumed externally….BUT DEEP INSIDE the digestive system, intestines rectum etc are continuously filled with FILTH and GAS !! 40% of Indians live below the POVERTY LINE..for them its not a question of eating MEAT but simply a filled stomach…[/FONT]
  2. Ramdev says that when a person gets ANGRY (krodh) his teeth grind. So the TEETH are the FOUNDATION of KRODH..ANGER !! Again totally false. Teeth are like nails and hair…the dead bony parts of human body. NO emotion is born in the teeth. EMOTIONS are born in the MANN..the Brain.[/FONT]

From the above one can get an idea of what Ramdev says...

to be continued...<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-MY</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>PA</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>    <wontFlipMirrorIndents/>    <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   </w:Compatibility>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false"   DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="371">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Normal Indent"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="footnote text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="annotation text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="header"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="footer"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="index heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="table of figures"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="envelope address"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="envelope return"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="footnote reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="annotation reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="line number"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="page number"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="endnote reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="endnote text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="table of authorities"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="macro"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="toa heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Bullet 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Number 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Closing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Signature"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text Indent"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="List Continue 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Message Header"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Salutation"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Date"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text First Indent"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Note Heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text Indent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Body Text Indent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Block Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Hyperlink"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="FollowedHyperlink"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Document Map"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Plain Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="E-mail Signature"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Top of Form"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Normal (Web)"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Acronym"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Address"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Cite"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Code"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Definition"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Keyboard"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Preformatted"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Sample"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Typewriter"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="HTML Variable"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Normal Table"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="annotation subject"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="No List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Outline List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Outline List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Outline List 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Simple 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Simple 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Simple 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Classic 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Colorful 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Colorful 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Colorful 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Columns 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Grid 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table List 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table 3D effects 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table 3D effects 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table 3D effects 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Contemporary"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Elegant"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Professional"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Subtle 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Subtle 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Web 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Web 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Web 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Balloon Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"    Name="Table Theme"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true"    Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true"    Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true"    Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true"    Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true"    Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true"    Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"    UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"    Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"    Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"    Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin-top:0cm; 	mso-para-margin-right:0cm; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:8.0pt; 	mso-para-margin-left:0cm; 	line-height:107%; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:18.0pt; 	font-family:AnmolLipi; 	mso-fareast-language:EN-US; 	mso-bidi-language:AR-SA;} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## Ishna (Mar 13, 2014)

*facepalm*

This is the firsr time I've been on SPN and felt like I'm actually _losing_ braincells as I read...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 13, 2014)

Ishna said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> This is the firsr time I've been on SPN and felt like I'm actually _losing_ braincells as I read...



Thats no wonder...ever wondered at all those BRAINLESS thousands who throng these lectures/diwans/programs.camps whatever....and sit around like ZOMBIES...absorbing all this BS...lapping it up like its scientific knowledge....???  No wonder India has the largest number of brainless yogis.....keep your braincells locked down because the next installment of the  translation is like a tsunami....


----------



## sanj007 (Mar 14, 2014)

> In the VEDAS also there is not a single injunction against meat and even BEEF. Why is Ramdev who claims to be proponent of the VEDAS then be so anti-meat ?



Is this true, let us see:


> nago hatya vai bheema kritye
> Maa no gaamashvam purusham vadheeh
> Atharvaveda 10.1.29
> 
> ...



for more information:http://agniveer.com/no-beef-in-vedas/
It is for people to individually choose, advice is against meat in Vedas.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 14, 2014)

dogra said:


> Is this true, let us see:
> 
> 
> for more information:http://agniveer.com/no-beef-in-vedas/
> It is for people to individually choose, advice is against meat in Vedas.




Dogra Ji..

is there evidence of Yaags being held where BEEF was cooked and eaten ?? Are there HINDUS today who actually SLAUGHTER Cows and buffaloes as POOJA of their Gods/Goddesses ??  Thanks in advance.


----------



## sanj007 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Dogra Ji..
> 
> is there evidence of Yaags being held where BEEF was cooked and eaten ?? Are there HINDUS today who actually SLAUGHTER Cows and buffaloes as POOJA of their Gods/Goddesses ??  Thanks in advance.



Evidence of vedas are quite clear, thankfully misinformation about vedas is being cleaned up. What individual hindu groups or individuals choose to do is up to them, but Vedas are clear.


----------



## aristotle (Mar 14, 2014)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Dogra Ji..
> 
> is there evidence of Yaags being held where BEEF was cooked and eaten ?? Are there HINDUS today who actually SLAUGHTER Cows and buffaloes as POOJA of their Gods/Goddesses ??  Thanks in advance.



To the best of my knowledge Ashvamedha Yagya(अश्वमेध यज्ञ) and Gomedh Yagya(गौमेध यज्ञ/ग्वालंभ यज्ञ) require ritualistic sacrifise of horse and cow respectively, though I don't know they are organised in common practice nowadays or not. Dogra Ji could elaborate on this point though, I don't have much knowledge of Hindu Yagyas.

See this wiki link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashvamedha


----------



## aristotle (Mar 14, 2014)

dogra said:


> Is this true, let us see:
> 
> 
> for more information:http://agniveer.com/no-beef-in-vedas/
> It is for people to individually choose, advice is against meat in Vedas.



What about this verse?



> _Wealthy Vrsakapayi, blest with sons and consorts of thy sons, *Indra will eat thy bulls*, thy dear oblation that effecteth much. Supreme is Indra over all.
> *Fifteen in number, then, for me a score of bullocks they prepare*, *And I devour the fat thereof: they fill my belly full with food*. Supreme is Indra over all._
> (Rig Veda Hymn LXXXVI 13-14)



Also, the blog of Agniveer guy you mentioned is typical for its venomous debunking of Non-Hindu faiths, including Sikhism, it is more of a supremacist blog than a platform for interfaith discussion.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Mar 15, 2014)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Dogra Ji..
> 
> is there evidence of Yaags being held where BEEF was cooked and eaten ?? Are there HINDUS today who actually SLAUGHTER Cows and buffaloes as POOJA of their Gods/Goddesses ??  Thanks in advance.



Yes, Gyanni jee.
In Nepal, at Kathmandu's main temple a buffelow is slaughtered as a sacrifice.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 15, 2014)

dogra said:


> Evidence of vedas are quite clear, thankfully misinformation about vedas is being cleaned up. What individual hindu groups or individuals choose to do is up to them, but Vedas are clear.




I am afraid i dindt get any "clarity" from your answer. Could you pass me a quote form the Vedas which says clearly NO COW SLAUGHTER YAGG was ever sanctioned. I know there are HORSE slaughter Yaggs, RHINOCEROUS Slaughter Yagg and Buffalo Slaughter Yaggs and these are sanctioned !!
These are mentioned in Gurbani/SGGS too.....


----------



## sanj007 (Mar 18, 2014)

aristotle said:


> What about this verse?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the blog of Agniveer guy you mentioned is typical for its venomous debunking of Non-Hindu faiths, including Sikhism, it is more of a supremacist blog than a platform for interfaith discussion.


 
HMM NO, that is your opinion, on Hinduism they are correct, and anti hindu elements dont like it so call agniveer all sorts of baby names, well tough, this is truth of Hinduism.
Now Agniveer has been advised by people, including myself not to talk  about other faiths and just defend hinduism as they have been doing.

Again i lead you to primal points.
Please provide which verse as your verse Rig Veda Hymn LXXXVI 13-14)  is not correct, as need book number then can check the english translation i have and will produce. This english translation is available from agniveer


----------



## sanj007 (Mar 18, 2014)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> I am afraid i dindt get any "clarity" from your answer. Could you pass me a quote form the Vedas which says clearly NO COW SLAUGHTER YAGG was ever sanctioned. I know there are HORSE slaughter Yaggs, RHINOCEROUS Slaughter Yagg and Buffalo Slaughter Yaggs and these are sanctioned !!
> .....


 


> nago hatya vai bheema kritye
> Maa no gaamashvam purusham vadheeh
> Atharvaveda 10.1.29
> It is definitely a great sin to kill innocents. Do not kill our cows, horses and people.
> ...


 

Pleaee provide verses, as can check to english translation carried out. But again will refer you to primal points:


> _Yasmintsarvaani bhutaanyaatmaivaabhuudvijaanatah_
> _Tatra ko mohah kah shokah ekatvamanupasyatah_
> _Yajurveda 40.7_
> “Those who see all beings as souls do not feel infatuation or anguish at their sight, for they experience oneness with them”.
> How could people who believed in the doctrines of indestructibility, transmigration dare to kill living animals in yajnas? They might be seeing the souls of their own near and dear ones of bygone days residing in those living beings


basic questioning and open mind leads to truth, God resides in hearts of all beings, so what sense does it make to sacrifice a living being, when it goes against primal point to attain Moksha, thats why your points of animal sacrifice do not reconcile to main points,, and why is that, question that



http://jayasreesaranathan.blogspot.co.uk/2009/11/animal-sacrifice-how-veda-dharma-views_06.html


----------



## sanj007 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hardip Singh said:


> Yes, Gyanni jee.
> In Nepal, at Kathmandu's main temple a buffelow is slaughtered as a sacrifice.


 They are condemened for this, as Vedas are clear. NO Moksha for those that conduct these animal sacrifices.


----------



## aristotle (Mar 18, 2014)

dogra said:


> Please provide which verse as your verse Rig Veda Hymn LXXXVI 13-14)  is not correct, as need book number then can check the english translation i have and will produce. This english translation is available from agniveer



Here's the link: http://www.sacred-texts.com/hin/rigveda/rv10086.htm


----------



## aristotle (Mar 18, 2014)

dogra said:


> They are condemened for this, as Vedas are clear. NO Moksha for those that conduct these animal sacrifices.



You may be wrong on that count, atleast the sacrifised animals are said to have attained Moksha. Animal sacrifise is verified time and again in the Sanatan scriptures, including the Vedas which mention the Gaumedh and Asvamedh Yagnas (See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashvamedha & http://www.sacred-texts.com/hin/rigveda/rv01162.htm), for attaining Moksha and authority, as I mentioned earlier.



> *The puissant Lord of all creatures caused the deities to perform sacrifices with their aid*. Altogether seven (domestic) and seven (wild) animals are indicated as fit for sacrifice. Instead of all being equally fit, each succeeding one is inferior to each preceding one. The Vedas again declare that the whole universe is appointed for sacrifice. Him also that is called Purusha the Vedas have appointed for the same purpose. 4 This again hath been sanctioned by men of remote and remoter times. *What man of learning is there that does not select, according to his own ability, individuals from among living creatures for sacrifice?* 5 The inferior animals, human beings, trees, and herbs, all wish for the attainment of heaven. *There is no means, however, except sacrifice, by which they can obtain the fruition.*
> (The Mahabharata, SECTION CCLXVIII)
> Link: http://www.sacred-texts.com/hin/m12/m12b095.htm



Now, I don't know whether you consider the Mahabharata an authentic scripture or not.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 18, 2014)

dogra said:


> They are condemened for this, as Vedas are clear. NO Moksha for those that conduct these animal sacrifices.



who condemns them ?  Please provide the right hymn form the Vedas Jios..


----------



## sanj007 (Mar 19, 2014)

aristotle said:


> Here's the link: http://www.sacred-texts.com/hin/rigveda/rv10086.htm


 
That verse has been incorrectly translated by Griffith. Point is to translate Vedas relies on in depthg knowledge as metaphors are used, a person who is immersed in this line of thought can uderstand.
here is RV 10.86-13 from translation by Dr Tulsi Ram

O Vrshakapayi, mother Pakritri, provider of living beings, opulent and abundant power of noble children and giver of joy and bliss, mother fertility, Indra would ultimately take over and consume whatever deae, creative and inspiring havi you would offer here in the creative world

RV 10.86.14:
Natural powers of creative mother Prakritri ruipen, mature and give up 15 evolutionaryy forms of matter, energy and mind with 20 parts of the biological systems which i swallow at the completion of the existential cycle and i feel staisfied with the involutionary consumption of the Rtam and Satyam modes of existence. Indra is supreme over all

RV 10.86.15:
Indra, just as a sharp horned bull bellows and lords over the herds of cattle with pride, so may the joyous process of the creative cycle which the dedicated celebrant and loving Prakrtri enacts for you give you satisfaction and yoy at heart as lord and master of the world


So as u can see it does say to eat bulls, such basic level thinking cannot come to truth of Vedas, and also why do other veerses, as shown and again will show say complete opposite, what is ahimsa-, why is there no reconciliation to this, God resides in hearts of all beings bg 10.20, why no reconciliation to this


----------



## sanj007 (Mar 19, 2014)

aristotle said:


> You may be wrong on that count, atleast the sacrifised animals are said to have attained Moksha. Animal sacrifise is verified time and again in the Sanatan scriptures, including the Vedas which mention the Gaumedh and Asvamedh Yagnas (See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashvamedha & http://www.sacred-texts.com/hin/rigveda/rv01162.htm), for attaining Moksha and authority, as I mentioned earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I don't know whether you consider the Mahabharata an authentic scripture or not.


 
Well i have shown you verses, that disagree with you, and previous post shows truth as well, you have a big problem in trying to prove animal sacrifices, as:
1) does not reconcile to ahimsa
2) BG 10.20 God resides in hearts of all beings. 
3. RV 1.162, above which verses, as it refers to : Ashva, the horse, here is a metaphore of the nation.
So u see, metaohors need further disection, wiphkedia nor griffith have done this.

Now let me produce m,ore verses which competely go against your mis translated verses, which do not reconcile to fundamental pioints, and why is that:
http://agniveer.com/no-beef-in-vedas/



> _Yasmintsarvaani bhutaanyaatmaivaabhuudvijaanatah_
> _Tatra ko mohah kah shokah ekatvamanupasyatah_
> _Yajurveda 40.7_
> “Those who see all beings as souls do not feel infatuation or anguish at their sight, for they experience oneness with them”.
> How could people who believed in the doctrines of indestructibility, transmigration dare to kill living animals in yajnas? They might be seeing the souls of their own near and dear ones of bygone days residing in those living beings


 


> _Breehimattam yavamattamatho maashamatho tilam_
> _Esha vaam bhaago nihito ratnadheyaaya dantau maa hinsishtam pitaram maataram cha_
> _Atharvaveda 6.140.2_
> O teeth! You eat rice, you eat barley, you gram and you eat sesame. These cereals are specifically meant for you. Do not kill those who are capable of being fathers and mothers.
> ——————————————–


 
Care to comment on the above. At times we have to unlearn what we think is the truth, and this applies to you here, though not your fault, as translations by griffith have failed to deliver


----------



## sanj007 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mahabharata is not a holy text.

As reagrds condemning those number of hinud groups in Nepal for animal sacrifice that is my own and other Hindu faith peoples condemenation.
God will judge his/her way


----------



## sanj007 (Mar 19, 2014)

> _Anago hatya vai bheema kritye
> Maa no gaamashvam purusham vadheeh
> Atharvaveda 10.1.29
> 
> ...


 
More verses, can you comment


----------



## sanj007 (Mar 19, 2014)

For more info, you tube video here:
https://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DecCPLt5rE58&sa=U&ei=Zp0pU5T8AdCThQfCw4CAAw&ved=0CC0QtwIwAw&usg=AFQjCNGf6UKdbbc86Yj2I5hPG6Yz-38xFw


----------



## aristotle (Mar 19, 2014)

What about Ramchandra performing the Ashvamedha Yagya after returning to Ayodhya? A similar Yagya was performed by the Pandavas too.


----------



## sanj007 (Mar 20, 2014)

aristotle said:


> What about Ramchandra performing the Ashvamedha Yagya after returning to Ayodhya? A similar Yagya was performed by the Pandavas too.


 
Here is a rebuttal
http://www.krishna.com/forums/what-exactly-ashwamedha-yagna-horse-sacrifice
, 





> If we take the meaning of the root 'medhri' as
> sangamanarth it will come to be interpreted as to organize the people
> for virtuous deeds or to enhance the love and equanimity among them
> i.e. it would be 'nriyajna' or 'purushmedh'. It may be pertinent to
> ...


----------



## sanj007 (Mar 20, 2014)

Now can you comment on this you tube video which goes into detaill of question of supposed animal sacrifice in Vedas,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecCPLt5rE58


Question is can you reconcile to ahimsa, BG 10.20, and other verses clearly shown in this thread, these claims of animal sacrifice, why did these supposed scholars misinterpret Vedas, what was their hidden agenda to misinterpret or were they not simply up to the job of translating Vedas, which requires al lot of education and understanding:


----------

